# Working remotely for clients in the UK, living in SA



## elephant_lover (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to come to SA for approximately 6/9 months per year, with the rest of the time in the UK. I work remotely with all of my clients being based in the UK. 

Can I come to SA on tourist visas (3 months with a view to extending it to 6 months) and continue running my business in the UK? I will be being paid in sterling. Officially I won't be working in SA as I won't be taking a job away from anyone there and I'm a sole trader in the UK.

Does anyone know what the tax implications of this will be? Or if it's even possible?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

louised said:


> I would like to come to SA for approximately 6/9 months per year, with the rest of the time in the UK. I work remotely with all of my clients being based in the UK.
> 
> Can I come to SA on tourist visas (3 months with a view to extending it to 6 months) and continue running my business in the UK? I will be being paid in sterling. Officially I won't be working in SA as I won't be taking a job away from anyone there and I'm a sole trader in the UK.
> 
> ...


Yes, of course you can, and please spend your pounds in SA! 

Regarding visa, you will be better off with a visa that allows you to work here. Doing a visa run or extension every three months has become risky and some people who don't travel far away enough for long enough only get 7 more days when they return.

Regarding tax, I'm quite certain you pay where you earn it - in the UK.


----------

